# Medication options/alternatives?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

I'm trying to figure out some more global alternatives to a medication that I use but not many outside Australia seem to be able to access.

It is Wardley promethyasul and it contains: mafenide hydrochloride 24.2mg/mL, aminacrine hydrochloride 3.3mg/mL & malachite green 0.4mg/mL, I've found it to be highly effective and it doesn't seem to stress the fish at all during treatment.

It is also a broad spectrum treatment for bacterial, fungal and parasitic diseases, so it's good if you don't know what is wrong with your fish or as a preventative treatment when adding new fish if you don't have a quarantine tank.

I'm looking for similar alternatives, not melafix and primafix which I have used and don't like at all. Any advise please?

Thanks,
Lara


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Malachite green by Kordon is good for parasites
http://www.novalek2.com/kordon/malachite_green/index.htm

Kordon has many effective treatments. Just be cautious though malachite and methylene can stain your seals on the tank. Although I have never had problems with it.


----------

